
Ask HN: What would be in your dream OS? - 0xb100db1ade
I&#x27;m getting involved in hobbyist operating system development for learning purposes. I currently aim to, well, re-invent the wheel, but it would be fun to try something adventurous. Any ideas?<p>For things, I don&#x27;t get around to doing, maybe someone more talented than myself could eventually pick them up.
======
ryacko
Unikernels are interesting. Could patch a programming language’s standard
library to be syscall independent in some fashion.

------
derrick_jensen
Offload as much code to userspace as possible, and only let the kernel operate
as a broker between different sections

------
bifrost
Everything runs inside of SGX with a sysctl or something similar.

If you haven't already, check out TempleOS :)

------
numakerg
Built in containerization.

